# Wie spielt sich der Kundige?



## Myronn (21. April 2007)

Ich habe mir einen kleinen Kundigen gemacht. Der ist erst auf Stufe 7 und daher kann ich noch nicht wirklich viel über ihn sagen. Bisher spielt er sich recht nett. Er macht ordentlich Aua und hält auch schon einmal ein paar Schläge aus. 

 Aber wie sehen das etwas erfahrenere Spieler? Wie entwickelt sich der Kundige mit höherem Level? 

 Eines was mich momentan schon einmal stört ist, dass ich zwar Gott und die Welt heilen kann, mich selber aber nicht ^^. Was nutzt mir ein voll geheiltes Pet, das weder aggro halten noch damage machen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

Kannst du vielleicht mal ein kleines Video in einer Kampf Situation drehen und das bei wo auch immer Online stellen?
Würde mir die Wahl meines Chars erheblich erleichtern.

Mfg Durag


----------



## Unterwegs (21. April 2007)

Ist "Gelehrter" nicht ein Beruf ?


----------



## Myronn (21. April 2007)

Gelehrter ist ein Beruf jepp. Aber die Übersetzungen auf der off. Website beim Lore-Master sind unterschiedlich. Mal heißt es Kundiger, mal Gelehrter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht können die sich da mal einig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleiches gilt auch für den Dieb. Auch hier gibt es auf der off. Website unterschiedliche Übersetzungen.


----------



## fado (23. April 2007)

Grüße Magiekundigen !

Mich würde es freuen , zu wissen , ob Gelehrte mehr zum Magier oder mehr zum Druiden tendieren 

mfg 
Fado 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fubbiz (23. April 2007)

Also von Druide seh ich da nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kundige ähnelt gaanz stark dem Hexenmeister aus WoW...
Hat nen pet, castet, kann Mana absaugen und in Leben umwandeln etc.

Zum TE:
Ab lvl 14 gibts den Bär als pet, der kann aggro halten.

mfg


----------



## Tiridan (29. April 2007)

Naja, den Schaden eines Kundigen kann man wohl relativ vernachlässigen. Dazu ommt man auch nicht wirklich da man in Gruppen andere funktionen hat. Hier ist Crowdcontrol und Debuffen angesagt. CC is klar und die Debuffs des Kundigen haben es in sich:

1. Chance auf parieren veringert und 20% höhere Angriffszeit

2. u.A. 30% weniger Angriffskraft

Das erleichtert den Kampf gegen Elitemobs doch enorm. Da man meistens auch noch auf CC achten muss kommt man nicht wirklich dazu Schaden auszuteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Später bekommt der Kundige noch die Fähigkeit Kraft auf andere zu verteilen und wird so zur Batterie des Barden. Die Kraft kann er sich ja dann vom Mob wieder holen.


----------



## M_of_D (11. Mai 2007)

also ich bin jetzt auf Stufe 24 mit dem Kundigen, und ich finde das er sich vorallem im Zusammenspiel mit dem Barden perfekt spielen lässt.

Dabei ist der dmg den der Kundige nicht zu verachten, vorallem den Flächenschaden den er bei Gegnergruppen macht (dabei zieht er aber ziemlich schnell aggro^^). Jedoch gilt der Kundige nicht als DamageDealer da er wenig leben besitzt und wenn er aggro zieht in ernste Schwierigkeiten kommen kann.

Eine weitere wichtige Fähigkeit des Kundigen ist das stunnen einzelner Gegner, vorallem bei Elite-Gruppen kann das oft lebensrettend sein. Des weiteren kann der Kundiger auch als Heiler des Barden fungieren, d.h. wenn der Barde knapp am Leben ist hat der Kundige einen spell der je nach lvl. 50% des Lebens heilt, dieser spell braucht zwar 30 sec um sich wieder aufzuladen, hat aber schon in vielen Instanzen das Überleben des Barden gesichert.

Das Pet des Kundigen ist auch nicht zu verachten, obwohl in anderen Foren bisher diskutiert wird welches pet besser ist Rabe oder Bär. Der Bär soll mehr als tank fungieren was aber bisher nicht so ganz funktioniert. Der Rabe ist mehr der support, er kann versch. Spells auf den Gegner sprechen die u.a. den Feuerschaden des Kundigen erhöht und die Fernkampffähigkeit mancher gegner um glaubig 50% senkt. 

Falls ihr noch fragen habt nicht schüchtern sein^^


----------



## M_of_D (16. Januar 2008)

Update:


Also mit dem "Monat des Kundigen" hat sich sehr viel für den Kundigen geändert. Sehr viele Skills sind dazugekommen um das dasein des Kundigen zu erleichtern.
Trotz neuer DmgSkills wie dem Blitzsturm ( macht Megadamage) und der Sturmkunde AE-dmg mit nachfolgendem Stunn und dem Luchs als neues Dmg-pet ist der Kundige tortzdem eine Supportklasse und sollte auch immer noch so gespielt werden, d.h. Debuffen der Gegner, Stunnen einzelner Gegner, Kraftabgabe an Gruppenmitglieder.

Durch die neuen Skills ist aber das Soloplay einfacher geworden, also mehrere Gegner auf der gleichen Levelstufe sind kein Problem durch den eigenen dmg und den dmg des Luchs, außerdem ist der Kundige im PVP Weltklasse und kann es mit jedem Monster im 1 vs 1 locker aufnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (7. April 2008)

Ich finde den Kundigen wirklich auch grandios.

Besonders jetzt im High-Level-Bereich ist es wirklich praktisch, Kundiger zu sein. Man kann die Bosse debuffen, Heiler der Gegner mit einem Stunn außer Gefecht setzen, seit Buch 11 mithilfe von Auenländer Süßblatt wiederbeleben...
Und während eines Schlachtzuges muss man wirklich viel Acht auf die SZ-Mitglieder geben - die brauchen nämlich ständig Kraft(Heilen übernimmt ja der Barde, mit meinem mickrigen 800-Moral-Heal kann ich nicht viel helfen^^), und man muss auch ständig die Gegner nachstunnen. 
Desweiteren kann man sich auch gelegentlich zurücklehnen und neben den Jägern Schaden verursachen. Aber meistens stürze ich mich direkt in den Kampf(für die Stab-Fertigkeit). Deswegen wurde ich schon mehrmals von Barden angemotzt, die meine Vorangehensweise nicht unterstützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit dem Rat der Weisheit, gekoppelt mit dem Menschenheal ist man wirklich schwer niederzuschmettern.


----------



## M_of_D (8. April 2008)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ich finde den Kundigen wirklich auch grandios.
> 
> Besonders jetzt im High-Level-Bereich ist es wirklich praktisch, Kundiger zu sein. Man kann die Bosse debuffen, Heiler der Gegner mit einem Stunn außer Gefecht setzen, seit Buch 11 mithilfe von Auenländer Süßblatt wiederbeleben...
> Und während eines Schlachtzuges muss man wirklich viel Acht auf die SZ-Mitglieder geben - die brauchen nämlich ständig Kraft(Heilen übernimmt ja der Barde, mit meinem mickrigen 800-Moral-Heal kann ich nicht viel helfen^^), und man muss auch ständig die Gegner nachstunnen.
> ...



Also du solltest vorallem bei Instanzen ( ich denk da an Spalte / Helegrod) dich schon hinten beim Barden aufhalten und mehr aufs debuffen bzw. Kraftsaugen/abgeben konzentrieren. Der Nahkampfskill mag zwar netten dmg machen ist aber im Vergleich zum Waffi einfach zu schwach und bringt deshalb eher weniger. Deswegen lieber zwischendurch vielleicht mal noch den dmgskills reinhauen die gleichzeitig einen Debuff bewirken also der Feuerball ( mir fällt grad der name nicht ein "peinlich") und Windhauch.


----------



## Aurengur (8. April 2008)

Ich möchte mich da M of D anschließen, ein Kundi hat in einer Raidinstanz echt nix im Nahkampf zu suchen, warum auch...

Ich erzähls dir mal aus der Sicht des Barden, wenn ich mit meinem Barden in die Spalte sprinte (Kundi hab ich auch mittlerweile, weil er laune macht). 

Wenn du nicht weist, wo du als Kundiger stehen sollst, und ich als Barde merke, dass du in den Infight gehst, dann heile ich dich gar nicht erst, denn deine Position im Raid ist nicht die des Damagedealers. Geheilt wird das was notwendig ist. Jeder zusätzliche Heilaufwand bedeutet Aggro+ für den Barden, und weniger Heilleistung für den Rest des Raids. 
Ist eine ganz simple rechnung, und wenn du jetzt deine Überlebenschanden ausrechnest, dann kommst drauf, dass du doch hinten stehen solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein Pet heile ich aber bei AE-damage dafür mit, solange es der Adler oder der Rabe beim Balrog ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klar macht es mal Spaß auch an der Front zu sein, doch ganz im ernst, der Kundi ist nicht dafür gedacht, zumindest nicht Raidtechnisch. PvMP ist da schon eine andere Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (9. April 2008)

Es kommt immer darauf an, was du mit deinem Kundi machen willst. Willst du mit dem in Instanzen oder Raids gehen wie zB Spalte, dann bist du reiner Supporter und kein Dmg-Dealer.

Wenn es dir zB so wie mir ergeht, dass du in einem Raid bist, wo du der einzige Kundi bist, dann hast du alle Hände voll zu tun...

Bei den ersten 2 Bossen debuffst du den Boss, machst ein wenig Schadenn. Dann sobald du merkst, dass die Kraft der Mitspielr zu schwinden beginnt, kümmerst du dich vorwiegend nur mehr ums Kraftteilen, und wieder absauegn, damit du immer Kraft weitergeben kannst. Wenn dann die Addwellen kommen, musst du zusätzlich stunnen, schauen dass die Mobs im Stun bleiben, und weiter Kraft teilen. Stirbt nun einer, dann musst du ihn mit Stunn-Immu buffen, und schauen, dass der Spieler die immer drauf hat (am besten rüstet man für Inis den einen Thraid aus, der diesen Buff auf 60 sec verlängert.), teilst nebenbei Kraft, saugst Kraft und schaust, dass die Mobs nicht aus dem Stunn kommen. Dann musst du weiters noch wenn es brenzlig wird die Barden mitheilen, und schauen, dass die Wächter nicht gestunnt sind... dh im Endeffekt, man stunnt, teilt Kraft, saugt Kraft, teilt Stunn-Immu aus, heilt ab und an (und dass wenn man alleine im Raid ist bei 12 Leuten!!!) und soll nebenbei noch Dmg machen, bzw. den Boss debuffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und vom Balrog-Kampf fange ich gar nicht erst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig, dass man als Supporter unbedingt die Thraits ausgerüstet haben sollte, die eben Buffs verlängern, wo man Wunden im Kampf runter nehmen kann und dass man den Adler ausgerüstet hat. Das sind die "must have´s" für den Supporter Kundi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem sollte man seinen Schicksals-, Willen- und Kraftwert nicht vernachlässigen. Denn je mehr Kraft ich habe und im Kampf regenerieren kann, desto weniger oft muss ich Kraft saugen, und man kann sich entspannter um die anderen Sachen kümmern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (9. April 2008)

Eliara schrieb:


> Es kommt immer darauf an, was du mit deinem Kundi machen willst. Willst du mit dem in Instanzen oder Raids gehen wie zB Spalte, dann bist du reiner Supporter und kein Dmg-Dealer.
> 
> Wenn es dir zB so wie mir ergeht, dass du in einem Raid bist, wo du der einzige Kundi bist, dann hast du alle Hände voll zu tun...
> 
> ...



Naja so toll ist der Adler nun auch nicht, da find ich z.B. die 15% Schattenlinderung vom Raben beim Balrog sehr viel besser als die +1 Kraftreg.


----------



## Fuxfell (10. April 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Naja so toll ist der Adler nun auch nicht, da find ich z.B. die 15% Schattenlinderung vom Raben beim Balrog sehr viel besser als die +1 Kraftreg.



Zumindest wenn der Rabe bis dahin überlebt. Ansonsten haben wenigstens alle anderen freie Sicht zum Balrog. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (10. April 2008)

Fuxfell schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn der Rabe bis dahin überlebt. Ansonsten haben wenigstens alle anderen freie Sicht zum Balrog.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja ich konnte ja nicht ahnen das du für meinen Adler so eine große Anziehungskraft bist , aber deinen Schurke findet er ja eh nie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. April 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Naja so toll ist der Adler nun auch nicht, da find ich z.B. die 15% Schattenlinderung vom Raben beim Balrog sehr viel besser als die +1 Kraftreg.




Hab nie gesagt, dass man beim Balrog den Adler verwenden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings bevorzuge ich den Adler auf dem restlichen Weg durch die Spalte, ausser bei den Fumarolen, da auch den Raben, um mögliche Fernkämpfer (die doofn Bogenschützen) in den Nahkampf zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (27. August 2008)

Habe meinen Kundigen auf Stufe 15 gespielt. Der weit oben erwähnte Vergleich mit dem Hexenmeister aus WoW hinkt ein wenig: der Kundige macht weniger Damage, diesen auch langsamer und das Pet ist im Vergleich zu den Dämonen vom Hexer ein besseres Haustier. Soll heißen hält nicht lange und macht ebenfalls relativ wenig schaden. Außerdem lahm ohne Ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Kundige ist für mich defintiv ein Supporter. Ich spiele zusammen mit meiner Freundin (Jäger) und es war anfangs frustierend, das ich kaum dazu kam Aua zu machen. Hat man das akzeptiert, macht der Kundige richtig Laune.

Noch ne Frage. Bei der ersten Klassenquest gibt es 3 Belohnungen zur Auswahl. 2 Dinge davon würden mich interessieren. Einmal Tarcham (Robe) und einmal eine Klassentugend (Kühner Bär). Derzeit wäre die Robe ja schon sehr gut für mich, doch wie sieht das mit der Tugend aus. Bekommt man die nur an dieser Stelle und dann keine Chance mehr?


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern, schon ewig her das ich mal Lvl 15 war, aber ich glaube man bekommt alles. Kühner Bär auf jeden Fall und zwischen den Rüstungsteilen kann man sich glaub ich entscheiden.


----------



## Tarlancien (27. August 2008)

Bei den 15er und 30er Klassenquests kriegt man auf jeden Fall immer eine Eigenschaft zum ausrüsten und mehrere relativ gleichwertige Ausrüstungsgegenstände zum auswählen.
Beim Barden gabs zum beispiel einen Helm mit mittlerer rüstung und einen mit leichter. Beim Kundigen wars glaub ich ähnlich, wobei ich damals die robe genommen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Melethron (28. August 2008)

Wäre eben blöd wenn man nur hier die Tugend bekommen würde. Habe auch noch keine Übersicht gefunden die mir weiterhilft. Das meiste scheint unvollständig zu sein. Das Handbuch schweigt sich ja auch hartnäckig aus. Die Fertigkeiten sind im Handbuch ebenfalls nur bis Stufe 20 beschrieben. Oder folgen dann nur stärkere Versionen bestehender Fertigkeiten?


----------



## MrKyro (7. Juli 2010)

ich wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen, also stelle ich meine frage hier:

ich hab jetzt auch grad nen kundigen angefangen, zuerst war ich jäger, aber von denen gibt es ja eh schon genug. meine frage ist, ob sich der kundige auch im späteren spiel, bzw. endbereich als nützlich erweisen kann?

ist man angesagt in einer grp? werden kundige gerbraucht in einer grp?


----------



## Wizzkid (8. Juli 2010)

Der Kundige kann (wenn entsprechend geskillt) ganz böse Schaden machen, auch die Pets können aggressiver ausgestattet werden und können gut was einstecken und buffen.
Mit seinen Fähigkeiten (Wunden/Krankheit heilen im Kampf, Moral&Kraft verteilen, Gegner schwächen, Stunnen u.v.m.) ist der Kundige in den großen Inis oft unverzichtbar.


----------



## MrKyro (8. Juli 2010)

ich kann also die klasse spielen, ohne mir den kopf zu zerbrechen, ob ich später eine grp finde oder nicht?


----------



## Olfmo (9. Juli 2010)

Jo nen Kundi kann man immer gebrauchen^^


----------



## SkullHunterTV (21. November 2010)

Da muss ich Olfmo zustimmen!


----------



## Turandar (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab vor mehr als nem jahr mit LotRO aufgehört und mit WoW angefangen, ca zum zeitpunkt als bei herr der ringe nix mehr los war weil Mines of Moria zu wenig Contet bot.
Aber mein Kundiger war damals einer der besten auf Maiar. Und Kundiger ist reiner support. wenn man den Char spielen kann, dann wird man niemals versuchen mit ner dmg skillung einen schlechteren
Schurken, Jäger oder Waffenmeister abzugeben.

zum leveln und PvP ist der Kundige wunderbar - und für raids bekommt man eigentlich auch immer einen platz. dank der unglaublich mächtigen stun fähigkeiten des kundis (zumindest konnte man als ich gespielt hab im 1on1 kaum geschlagen werden) und dem pet + slow war man dazu in der lage eigentlich alles solo durchzuquesten.

Im Raid ist man aber reiner support - debuffen und kraft verteilen, n bissl mitheilen und - in der spalte z.b. ganz wichtig - debuffs entfernen.
als traits sollte man entsprechend verbessertes kraft saugen und verbesserungen für debuff removes nutzen. und der adler gibt reg, also auch pflicht.

An vielen der Posts hier sieht man, dass das spiel immernoch alles andere als leistungsorientiert ist. 

Den Kundigen mit nem Hexer zu vergleichen zeigt, dass man weder WoW noch LotRO kennt:

Hexer sind: Dot- basierte DmgDealer mit einem pet für noch mehr schaden oder verschiedene Support-Rollen. Man kann den Raid nur durch seinen schaden unterstützen und durch verschiedene buffs,
die auch den schadensausstoß des raids erhöhen. man kann gegner zwar auch mit Fear kontrollieren (und nem aoe stun je nach skillung), aber das ist kein vergleich zum Kundigen.
Nach dem HdRO stand auf dem ich damals gespielt hab sind Hexer eher Jäger, die mit Zaubern und Dots um sich werfen (oder vllt ein Runenbewahrer, aber die machen weniger dmg und haben mehr instant dmg spells als ein hexer). nur ohne pet, das macht aber keinen großen unterschied (wobei sich WoW hexer hier wohl beschweren würden^^).

Zum Kundigen gibt es bei WoW keine äquivalente klasse. in WoW gibt es nichts mit einer ähnlichen mechanik wie dem kraftverteilen + kraft saugen (und nein, manaburn ist kein 'kraft ziehen' - es macht schaden...). die supportaufgaben sind in WoW auf alle ausrichtungen von klassen und specs verteilt... es gibt keine klasse die nur support darstellt (im sinne einer einteilung in: tank/DD/Heal/Support).
Der Kundige wäre ganz klar die vierte sorte.

Insofern sich nichts verändert hat, gibt es in HdRO eh nur 1 1/2 klassen die heilen können und 1 1/2 die tanken können(ich geh mal von raids aus). hauptmann und kundi sind support , waffi/jäger/schurke sind die einzigen wirklichen dd klassen (wobei schurke auch halb support ist, aber zusätzlich gut dmg macht) und runenbewahrer + hüter hab ich nie als klassen erlebt, die mit dem wächter als tank und dem barden als heal mithalten konnten.

Das ist irgendwie die größte schwäche des spiels. in WoW kann jede klasse DD spielen, und nahezu jede (bis auf 3) kann tanken oder heilen. Als Kundiger hat man eben aus diesem grund bei HdRO eine Monopolstellung, den job den die klasse erfüllt braucht man entweder garnicht oder man kann nicht ohne.


----------



## FarinHH (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

arrg.. da kriege ich schon am frühen Morgen "graue Haare". Bitte niemals HdRO mit WoW vergleichen. Das sind 2 komplett verschiedene Spiele. Höchstens das Interface und das Grundprinzip eines MMO's sind gleich.

Aber zum Kundigen:
Ich fand ihn am Anfang ziemlich schwer zu Spielen , aber seitdem ich mir den Adler unter dem Nagel gerissen habe - spielt er sich von der Hand - und seeeehr leicht (durch das häufige Flankieren - Selbstheilung). Später in Instanzen und Raids immer gesucht. 

Fazit:
Am Anfang schwer zu spielen, und ab der Legendären Klassenquest (45) für mich die leichteste Klasse .
Instanzen/Raids: Sehr guter Support (Heilung, Wunden und Krankheiten nehmen, Kraft geben) und Debuffer - dazu "guter" Schaden.

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## elisia (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo miteinander Neuankömlinge in Mittelerde.

Ersteinmal eins vorweg, der Kundige wird mit dem kommenden Update "winterheim(Update1)" überarbeitet.Sprich er bekommt einige dinge dazu und resis von gegnern ändern sich.Dh. Er wird sich nach dem update sicherlich vollkommen anderst spielen.

Der Kundige ist meiner meinung nach einer der wichtigsten klassen für raids, zum einen kann er der grp. krankheiten wegnehmen, er kann "stunschutz" geben, kann untote stunen, oder einzelne normale gegner.
Er kann flächendeckenden schaden machen und gegner debuffen und verlangsamen oder ihnen kraft entziehen und gruppenmitgliedern kraft spenden.Ebenso kann er der Grp. wunden heilen.

Zum Pet und solo spiel, bervorzuge ich den Luchs. Er kann sich anschleichen, und kann gegnern auch erheblichen "ae" schaden zufügen. Jedes Pet hat andere vorzüge, der rabe kann gegnern auf die der Glühende asche zauber angewand wurde, "Segnung des Raben" verpassen so das dieser kurzzeitig  wegrennt.Da ist je nach Situation ein anderes Pet gefragt.Kombiniert mann alle zauber geschickt ist der kundige auch solo gut zu spielen.

Es ist auserdem zu raten den Kundigen mit der Rasse Mensch zu erstellen warum?, weil Menschen "Stärke der Moral" 2k-3k selbstheilung haben und der Kundige klassen bezogen "Weisheit des Rats" 1,4k-2k Moral hat.
Das wären dann 2 mal selbstheilung für den notfall.

Viel Spass in Mittelerde "Schattenlied Feindin des Todes" Kundige der 65 stufe.


----------



## Gustav Gans (4. Dezember 2010)

Turandar schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie die größte schwäche des spiels. in WoW kann jede klasse DD spielen, und nahezu jede (bis auf 3) kann tanken oder heilen. Als Kundiger hat man eben aus diesem grund bei HdRO eine Monopolstellung, den job den die klasse erfüllt braucht man entweder garnicht oder man kann nicht ohne.



Tja und meiner Meinung nach ist dies eine der größten Stärken des Spiels. ich spiele gerne einen Supporter und habe gerne eine individualiesierung meines Chars. Nicht diesen Einheitsbrei den WOW mittlerweile hat. Jeder Char kann alles udn muss es ebenso gut können wie der andere damit im PvP ja nicht der Priester dem Jäger unterliegt.

Warum sollte ich soviel Schaden machen wie ein Waffenmeister? ich habe die Rolle des kundigen gewählt, wenn ich Schaden machen will spiele ich was anderes. Wer HDRO spielt will nicht den Einheitsbrei von WOW übernehmen denke ich und hoffe ich irre da nicht.

Ich habe lange Zeit einen Priester gespielt, als jedoch die ersten anfingen zu heulen, ich kann nciht so gut heilen wie der Priester oder einige viele Priester der Meinung waren sie müssten Schaden machen, wurde das geändert. DAs Spiel wurde deswegen nciht besser, meiner Meinung nach.

Du schreibst als wenn der oben zitierte Text eine Meinung vieler ist oder ein Ergebnis einer Studie, schreib doch bitte dabei das es *NUR* deine Meinung ist.


----------



## Tarkion (6. Dezember 2010)

Melethron schrieb:


> Wäre eben blöd wenn man nur hier die Tugend bekommen würde. Habe auch noch keine Übersicht gefunden die mir weiterhilft. Das meiste scheint unvollständig zu sein. Das Handbuch schweigt sich ja auch hartnäckig aus. Die Fertigkeiten sind im Handbuch ebenfalls nur bis Stufe 20 beschrieben. Oder folgen dann nur stärkere Versionen bestehender Fertigkeiten?



Also bei den Klassenquest ist es eigentlich so das man die Tugend UND Geegenstände erhält von denen man sich einen aussuche kann. DIe Tugend gibt es nur da.


----------



## Tarkion (6. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost.


----------

